
RFCs: A 50th anniversary dive (2018) - dredmorbius
https://write.as/365-rfcs/table-of-contents
======
majormunky
I'm right in the middle of reading "Where Wizards Stay Up Late", fantastic
book if anyone is interested in how the internet came about.

~~~
dredmorbius
I've yet to get to that, though a copy of John S. Quarterman's _The Matrix:
Computer Networks and Conferencing Systems Worldwide_ , a happenstance
acquisition from a friend clearing out their _very_ comprehensive book
collection, has proved quite illuminating. Published in 1990, it _does_
mention the Internet, Usenet, and much more. But none whatsoever of the World
Wide Web (despite numerous entries for CERN).

Far more a technical reference, though it includes some mention of dynamics
and interactions.

------
carapace
> 365 RFCs by Darius Kazemi

> In 2019 I read one RFC a day in chronological order starting from the very
> first one.

Ooo la la!

